

Nikola Tesla's FBI file - pook
http://www.scribd.com/doc/16139/Nikola-Teslas-FBI-File

======
foulmouthboy
Is there a summary of the interesting bits anywhere? Scribd is a little wonky
for me and the scan is very difficult to read.

~~~
CamperBob
Or a simple .PDF? Scribd can rot in Gehenna.

~~~
calcnerd256
I thought the Hinnom valley was burning, not rotting.

~~~
CamperBob
Ah, that's correct, my mistake. Scribd can _burn_ in Gehenna, or rot in
Dahiyat a-Salam. Either way works for me.

------
fr0man
I can't wait to see the Richard Stallman government files in 50 years. Would
it be FBI or Homeland Security do you think?

~~~
alrex021
Why wait 50 years? He's files are available under GPL3 as we speak. ;)

------
moolave
I couldn't read through the scans without straining my eye either. All I want
to know is: wasn't he also indirectly involved in the Philadelphia experiment?
I'm insinuating that Einstein had a direct hand on that according to history
records.

